# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  إذا كـــان أسمك يبدأ بالحرف

## معاذ ملحم

شرح معنى اسمك من اول حرف يبدأ به اسمك

A
حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات
وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا
جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره
الهـدوء والجلوس.
حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع
وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة


B
حـرف العـاطفة. انه انطـوائي، خجـول، حسـاس. يحب الجـمال والـفن ولـكنه
يحـتاج إلى تشـجيع غيـره لــه.
حين يكون الأول في الاسم فإن صاحبه يحب التعاون.

C
يعبّـر عن ذاتـه بشكـل جيد. يحب لفت الانتباه ويعطي انتباها للآخرين. لكنه
متوتـر غير مستـقر يحتــاج إلى الحب ويشـجع علـى الحب.
حين يكون أول حرف في الاسم فإن صاحبه يشجع الإبداع
Your text goes here. 

D
انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد
يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد.
إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي.
E
هو حـرف يشـجع التكـيف، ولــكنه غير مرتاح ويشعر بتوتر في حالة الحب
والسـفر.. لـديه قدرة تواصــل مـع الخطـوط المختـلفة من حوله، وهو مشرق
وحيوي
إذا ظهـر E كحرف أول في الاسم كـان صاحبه يشجع التواصل. أما إذا كان
أول حرف متـحرك في الاسـم كانت ردود أفعـال صـاحب هذا الاسم سريعة..
وهو يقـفز من موقـع الى آخر حـين يشعر بالملل

F
يشعر بضرورة التـناغم في الحياة التي يعيشها. هو حرف لـيس مستقرا ولا
يشـعر بالأمـان، وإن بـدا عكـس ذلك للآخرين. هـو حرف غـير عـملي ولكنه
مبدع ويحب الصداقة. صاحبه عادة يستخدم الصوت. هو حرف كله مسؤولية.
هو يحتـاج إبـداعا ولـه توجـهات فنـية واضحة
إذا ظـهر حـرف “F” في أول الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع الـصداقة والـمرح.


G
يملك قدرة عجيبة على الانسحاب التام رغـم قدرته على التواصل الجـيد مع
الآخـرين. في باطـنه يوجد إبداع ولكنه قد يـفشل أحـيانا في إظهاره. هو
يعمل بجد واجتهاد لما يؤمن به.. ويركز على الجوانب الروحانية في الشيء.
إذا ظهر الحرف G في أول الاسم كان صاحبه من النوع الذي يعتمد على ذاته.

H
هو حرف مادي بشكل واضح. ويتمتع بالصعود حتى يصل لما يريد. يستخدم
طرقا مدروسـة لضـبط أمـوره المالية. بـه قـدر من الاسـتقلال الذاتي رغم انه
اجتـماعي ونـاجح في حـياته الاجتماعية. لـديه قـدرة تكيف مع أي تغيرات
ولديـه خـوف من الأمـور الروحانية.
إذا ظـهر كـأول حرف في الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع التفـكير الاقتصـادي

k
وهو حرف عاطفي يتمتع بالصفات الحميدة وهو سريع الغضب ولكنه سرعان ما يهداء 
ينجز اعماله بشكل سريع 
طموح مجتهد يتظاهر بالتكاسل احيانا  يحب التعامل مع الجنس الاخر 
يحب ان يكون له اصدقاء بشكل كبير 


L

عاطفي مسـتقل بذاته.. هـذا هو الحـرف I.. واثق في نفسه يعرف ماذا يريد.
هو يكره التدخل، يمـيل للمثـالية المبالغة حـتى يكـاد لا يـكون عملـيا. لـديه
حس رومانسـي لكـل شيء حـوله. حساس سـريع الإعجاب بالآخرين، ولـديه
حـس إنسـاني عـال.
حيـن يظـهر I كـحرف أول في الاسـم فإنه يشجع المـثالية.
وحــين يظــهر كــأول حـرف متحـرك في الاسم، تكون معـظم ردود أفعاله
عاطــفية، ويكـون مثــاليا غير عمـلي.

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.
N
هو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة
متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون
لـوحده، ولـكنه قـد يـبالغ فـي هـذا الأمـر فتصـبح حيـاته ممـلــوءة بالـناس
والـتواجدات الاجـتماعية. هــو يـساعد ويشـعر بسـعادة ومسـاندة الآخـرين.
يؤمن كـثيرا بالـتعاضد الاجتـماعي .. ينـفذ ما يطـلب منـه.. لكنه شخص يكرر
أخطــــاءه!
إذا ظـهر الـحرف N فـي أول الاسـم كـان صـاحبه يمـيل لأن يكـون مقـبولا و
معــروفا اجتمـاعيا.

O
الحرف O به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز
نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي
ظرف صعب.
إذا ظهر حرف Oفي أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا.
أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة، كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي، وعـلى قــدر مــن
الإيمان بالروحانيات

P
حـرف ذكـي جـدا يشـجع عمـق التـفكير بـكل أمـور الـحياة.
حرف به قدر من المفاجآت الطارئة التـي تحصل بين الحين والآخـر ومن دون
سـابق إنذار.
هو حـرف يشـجع علـى التـدين والإيـمان بالغيبيات.
لا يمنع سماع الرأي..لكنه يـنزعج حين يصـل الأمر إلى حـد التـدخل الكـبير.
إذا ظـهر كـأول حـرف في الاسـم كان مشـجعا للمـعرفة والثقـافة الـذاتــية

Q
هـذا الحـرف غيـر العادي يضـيف على الاسم الذي فيه نكهة غير عادية في
الحياة. لديه قدر من التفكير الاقتصادي وله طرق عديدة للتكيف مع الحياة.
يؤمن بالـقوة والقـدرة البدنـية كأسـاس فـي الحـياة.
جيـد فـي مجـال الأعـمال الـحرة.. يرتـكب الكثـير من الأخطاء، لكنها ليست
أخـطاء مدمـرة لا يمكـن إصـلاحها.
حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم.. فـهو يكـشف شخـصية حرة لا يقّيدها
أي أمـر في الحـياة.

R
حـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير
كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات
الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين.
حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد

S
هـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته.
حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة.. ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد
الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد الثـقة بـالذات.
هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا
بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب
دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد.
إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين

T
هـذا الحـرف هـو حرف شـهيد.. شهيد العمل والعاطفة.. هو حرف كله محـبة
وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة.. لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب
فـي أجـواء المـنافسة..
أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد
أو صاحب القرار! لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة..
هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة.
إذا ظـهر حــرف T فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل،
وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين.

U
حـرف مسـترخ اجـتماعيا ويـحـب الـناس.. يـعبر عـن نـفسـه بسـهـولة وهـــو
متـوازن.. لـديه عـلاقة جـيدة مـع الآخـرين وان كـان بـه قـدر مـن اللامـبالاة..
هو سـعيد ولكـنه لا يكـون صـاحب قـرار دائمـا.
إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كان صاحبه مستمتعا مسترخيا
لأقصـى درجـة.
أما إذا ظـهر الحـرف U كـأول حـرف متحـرك، كان صـاحبه عـاطفيا، ولـكن
بشـكل درامـي حـزين مأسـاوي.

V
هـذا الحـرف لـديـه قـدرة هائـلة علـى التخطـيط والـوصـول للأهـــداف التـي
يريدها. هو مـتوتر عصـبي ولكنه قـوي. قوتـه قـد تصـل إلـى حـد القـسوة
حـين يـريد الوصـول.
إذا ظهر الحرف V كأول حرف في الاسم كان صاحبه إنسانا يندفع للإنجازات
W
إنسان بـه طبـع المـوج.. الحـياة عـنده فـوق وتحت.. سلاسة وصعوبة.. لديه
قدرة تواصـل لفظـي وعقلـي جـيدة مـع الآخـرين.. ولـديه قـدرة التمتع بكل
شـيء في الـحياة. وهو محبوب. لا يمـكن السـيطرة عـليه ويـبحث عن متعة
وتغيـير دائـم فـي الحـياة.
إذا ظـهر كـحرف أول في الاسـم كان صـاحبه إنسـان التـغيير والـتقلب.

X
حرف قوي قلما يوجد كحرف أول في الاسـم.. لكنه حـرف قـوي وحـرف به
إظهـار للحقـيقة.. هو يعـبر عن التضـحية بالذات من أجـل الحق، لكنه كذلك
مثير وان كان يبدو هادئا لكنه في حاجة إلى الاستقرار النفسي والاجتماعي الـذي يفتـقر إليــه.
إذا ظهـر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم كـان مشـجعا للتـميز في الشـخصية.

Y
هـو حـرف حـياته مملوءة بمواجهات صارمة ومختلفة. ولكنه حرف به قدر من الـروحانية ويـؤمن بتـعدد الأسبـاب. جيـد في أي عـمل يتطلب ذكاء وحسن
استـخدام للعـقل. يـعمل أفـضل حيـن يعـمل لـوحده. يمـلك "حاسة سادسة"
وقـدرات روحأانية عاليـة ولكـنه متـردد فـي اتخـاذ الـقرارات.
حـين يظـهر كـأول حـرف فـي الاسـم فإنه يكـشف عن بصـيرة نـافذة.
ولكــنه حيـن يـظهر كـأول حرف متـحرك يكـون ذا فطـرة سليـمة عالـية وان
لـم يـكن جـيدا فـي اتخـاذ القـرارات العـاطفية.

Z
حرف جميل وشخصه رائع، انه حرف مشهور ومعروف.
هو حرف الحب والرفاهية.. ويؤمن بالخلود وما وراء الطبيعة..
يؤمن بضرورة الاستقرار العائلي وهو حرف يكسب ماديا بشكل جيد.
إذا ظهر الحرف أول الاسم كان مشجعا للقوة و أحيانا للجبروت

 :Icon27:   :Icon27:   :Icon27:   :Icon27:   :Icon27:   :Icon27: 
 :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon11:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]وين حرفي يا معاذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

k[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا مها 

بس كيف ..........

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حرفك موجود يا خالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]k
وهو حرف عاطفي يتمتع بالصفات الحميدة وهو سريع الغضب ولكنه سرعان ما يهداء 
ينجز اعماله بشكل سريع 
طموح مجتهد يتظاهر بالتكاسل احيانا يحب التعامل مع الجنس الاخر 
يحب ان يكون له اصدقاء بشكل كبير 



شكراً[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كيف شفت حرفك يا خالد 

هل اعجبك وهل رضيت عنه .......؟

----------


## حنين

H
هو حرف مادي بشكل واضح. ويتمتع بالصعود حتى يصل لما يريد. يستخدم
طرقا مدروسـة لضـبط أمـوره المالية. بـه قـدر من الاسـتقلال الذاتي رغم انه
اجتـماعي ونـاجح في حـياته الاجتماعية. لـديه قـدرة تكيف مع أي تغيرات
ولديـه خـوف من الأمـور الروحانية.
إذا ظـهر كـأول حرف في الاسـم كان صاحبه يشـجع التفـكير الاقتصـادي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كيف شفت حرفك يا خالد 
> 
> هل اعجبك وهل رضيت عنه .......؟


[align=center]مش كثير :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90): [/align]

----------


## الاء

A
حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات
وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا
جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره
الهـدوء والجلوس.
حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع
وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة

حلووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة

----------


## mylife079

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.

مشكووووووووووور يا معاذ 

يسلموووووو 

عن جد حلوين

----------


## زهره التوليب

مش عاجبني :Mad:

----------


## عُبادة

O
الحرف O به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز
نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي
ظرف صعب.
إذا ظهر حرف Oفي أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا.
أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة، كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي، وعـلى قــدر مــن
الإيمان بالروحانيات


مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا شطناوي 

وانتي يا زهرة التوليب شو مالك مو عاجبك الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

مش عاجبني حرفي
مابشبهني بالمره :Mad: 
شكرا عالموضوع :Eh S(22):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا ستي الخير بالجايات

----------


## بركات نصيرات

B
حـرف العـاطفة. انه انطـوائي، خجـول، حسـاس. يحب الجـمال والـفن ولـكنه
يحـتاج إلى تشـجيع غيـره لــه.
حين يكون الأول في الاسم فإن صاحبه يحب التعاون.

مشكور يا معاذ 

والله انك كبير 

يا ريت كل الشباب متلك يا ورده

----------


## جسر الحياة

O
الحرف O به قـدر من التركيز والإبهار، هو حرف اقتصادي وقادر على إبراز
نفسه ولفـت انـتباه الآخـرين. وهـو سريع التغير وقادر على التكيف مع أي
ظرف صعب.
إذا ظهر حرف Oفي أول الاسم كان صاحبه تحصيليا.
أمــا إذا كـان أول حـرف عـلة، كان ذا تعـبير عاطـفي، وعـلى قــدر مــن
الإيمان بالروحانيات


 :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (28):  :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (28):  :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (28):  :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا سكوربيو

----------


## العنيدة

حرفي حلوووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا العنيدة 

كيف الموضوع عجبك 

بس ان شاء الله يعجب الكل

----------


## دموع الورد

N
هو حـرف يتمـتع بالتـغيرات الحـاصلة في حيـاته طالمـا هناك في كل مرحلة
متـعة. حسـاس وغـريـزي ويحــب أن يحـاط بالآخـريـن ولا يفـضل أن يـكون
لـوحده، ولـكنه قـد يـبالغ فـي هـذا الأمـر فتصـبح حيـاته ممـلــوءة بالـناس
والـتواجدات الاجـتماعية. هــو يـساعد ويشـعر بسـعادة ومسـاندة الآخـرين.
يؤمن كـثيرا بالـتعاضد الاجتـماعي .. ينـفذ ما يطـلب منـه.. لكنه شخص يكرر
أخطــــاءه!
إذا ظـهر الـحرف N فـي أول الاسـم كـان صـاحبه يمـيل لأن يكـون مقـبولا و
معــروفا اجتمـاعيا



بس فيه نقطه انا ما بكرر اخطائي

إ

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مشكور يا العنيدة 
> 
> كيف الموضوع عجبك 
> 
> بس ان شاء الله يعجب الكل



*ما تخاف الموضوع عجب الكل 
ما عدا زهرة التوليب*  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة 

يسلمووووو 

وانا اسف يا زهرة

----------


## The Gentle Man

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.



راعه جدا معاذ
يسلموا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا جنتل 

هاد من زوقك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شو ما فيه تفاعل على الموضوع

----------


## anoucha

شكلرررررررررررا :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عفوووووووووووووا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

A
حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات
وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا
جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره
الهـدوء والجلوس.
حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع
وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة

شو معاذ ولا اش زابط معي هسه طلعت انا عدواني وشرس يا سلام  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طبعا هاد الحرف مو لألي  هاد الحرف لأبن خالتي 

S
هـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته.
حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة.. ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد
الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد الثـقة بـالذات.
هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا
بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب
دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد.
إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين

----------


## The Gentle Man

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.



صح 
100%

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا عيني عليك يا جنتل 

محمد & معاذ

----------


## اجمل حب

شكرا  كثير معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_شكرا كثير معاذ_ 


شكرا لألك 

كلك زوووء

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

T

 هـذا الحـرف هـو حرف شـهيد.. شهيد العمل والعاطفة.. هو حرف كله محـبة
 وبـه قـدر كبـير من روح الصداقة.. لكـنه حرف عصبي متوتر ويشعر بتعـب
 فـي أجـواء المـنافسة..
 أحيـانا شـدة خـلقه تجـعله يفـضل أن يـلعب دور الـتابع والمـنفّذ وليـس القائد
 أو صاحب القرار! لديـه قـدرة توصـيل المعـلومة..
 هـو دائـما في عطـش للعـاطفة والمحـبة العـامة فـي الحـياة.
 إذا ظـهر حــرف T فـي أول الاسـم كـان صاحبه يشـجع الثقـة في التعامل،
 وهـي كلمة السر لـكل قراراته مـع الآخـرين.

يسلمو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

A
حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات
وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا
جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره
الهـدوء والجلوس.
حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع
وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _A
> حــرف العــقل.. أحـيانا مباشـر إلى درجــة الشراسة والعـدوانية في إثـبات
> وجهـة نظـره، إنـه قــائد ويـريد إثبات وجـوده في العالم كله. يملك أفكارا
> جيـدة وأصيـلة ويمـلك طمـوحا عـاليا وحمـاسا ويـحب العمل والحركة ويكره
> الهـدوء والجلوس.
> حين يكون في الاسم: يعبّّر عن القائد المشجع
> وحين يكون في الاسم: أول حرف علة: لا يحب المقاطعة ولا النصيحة_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

يعني

----------


## محمد العزام

M 
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## النورس الحزين

طيب انا وين حرفي j قلي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62): انتا كل الحب و الحنان يا صديقي

----------


## مادلين

M
حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

D
انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد
يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد.
إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي.

 صفات ما لها دخل فيه  ما عجبني حرفي 
يسلمو كتير موضوع كتير حلو

----------


## shams spring

*S
 هـذا الحـرف يعـايش صـراع النـجاح والـفشل فـي حـياته.
 حيـاته فيـها إلـتواءات كثيـرة.. ولـكـنه فـي حاجـة ماسة لـلدفاع والـتأييد
 الاجتمـاعي مـهم عـند هـذا الحـرف لتـأكيد الثـقة بـالذات.
 هــو حـرف يشـجع الـطمـوح في ذاتـه وفـي الآخـرين، لكنه لا يشعر دائمـا
 بـالأمان، حتى انه قـد ينطوي على ذاتـه. يملك روحا قيادية، ولكنه لا يحب
 دائمـا أن يلـعب دور القـائد.
 إذا ظـهر فـي الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع الطـموح عـند الآخرين*

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

G
يملك قدرة عجيبة على الانسحاب التام رغـم قدرته على التواصل الجـيد مع
الآخـرين. في باطـنه يوجد إبداع ولكنه قد يـفشل أحـيانا في إظهاره. هو
يعمل بجد واجتهاد لما يؤمن به.. ويركز على الجوانب الروحانية في الشيء.
إذا ظهر الحرف G في أول الاسم كان صاحبه من النوع الذي يعتمد على ذاته.

----------


## &روان&

R
حـرف قــوي.. وبه قدر كبير من الإنسـانية.. هو حـرف تحصيلي.. به مقادير
كبيرة من الاسـتقلال الذاتي والمادية والمـثالية.. لكـنه قـد لا يظهر في ذات
الوقـت. به نـزعة كبـيرة لمسـاعدة الآخـرين.
حيـن يظـهر كأول حـرف في الاسـم فإنه يشـجع التصمـيم والقرار المـؤكد
شكرا الك كتير حلو طالع حرفي

----------


## دانا جاد

_D
انه حـرف عمـلي وبنائي ويعمـل بســعي جـاد لتحـقيق ما يريد. تفكيره قـد
يكون حازمـا إلى درجـة التعـقيد.
إذا ظهر كحرف أول في الاسم كان صاحبه يشجع التفكير العملي

يسلمو على الموضوع_

----------


## mylife079

حرف في مـنتهى العملية الجدية.. لكنه بين الحين والآخر يريد الحب والإثارة..
حيـاته مـرة فـوق ومـرة تحـت، ورغـم جديتـه فـهو مزاجـي.. لـكن مزاجــيته
مـدروسة.. فهـو قليـلا ما يخـاطر بنـفسه ومصـالحه ويحـاول قـدر الإمكـــان
ألا يخســر. هو محـافظ به قـدر من الـتزمت والتـحجر وبه ميزة التركيز الجيد.
إذا ظــهر الحرف M فـي أول الاسـم صـاحبه يشـجع الاستـقامة والأخـلاق.

----------

